# Click Clack setup, advice please



## skittles85 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I have recently made the decision to purchase my first snake. After much reading/research i came to the conclusion that a Murray Darling would be most suitable.

Then I continued my research into their husbandry, feeding etc, requirements.

So from what I had read I could see most people recommended using a 'click clack' setup to begin with for the first 10-12 months.

After taking in all the info on forums/threads I ventured out today to get some supplies and this is what I have created so far as to a 'click clack' setup. (Click clack is an 8lt)

I have also purchased a Thermostat, 5w Heat mat and Thermometer/Hygrometer from eBay which I am still waiting for in the post (fingers crossed it is here Friday at the latest as I am due to pick up the new hatchie Saturday).

Any feedback or tips would be much appreciated


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 12, 2013)

looks like your guy/girl will be very happy in there  you seem to have everything you need.


----------



## joelysmoley (Mar 12, 2013)

You might want to test run the whole enclosure with heat running for a few days, before u get the snake. Just my opinion but i think it is a bit small to keep in there for 10 - 12 months, depending on what size item u feed it is also a factor though. Just my opinion. Goodluck.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 12, 2013)

Great setup but I agree with joelysmoley you might have to go up a few sizes soon.


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 12, 2013)

Cheers for the feedback guys, much appreciated.

The hatchie I have lined up will only be 2 months old so thought this size click clack would be great for a starter, will definitely move up in size as soon as I need to.

Will run the heating setup for atleast 24 hrs before adding the snake, just a bit hard to juggle everything time wise as I live in a remote area so had to purchase some stuff online.

Hoping a 5w heat mat is going to be ample heat supply.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 12, 2013)

Should be perfect!

Tubs don't exactly cost a fortune


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats awesome 

I was pleasantly surprised at how inexpensive it actually has been so far, basically under $100 all up.

When i was first looking around I was looking at full vivarium setups which were going to cost a fair bit so was going to postpone for a while but then spoke to a few people and researched a little more which worked out well in my favour.

Atleast it will give me plenty of time to build our own vivarium setup, our idea is to convert a pine TV unit.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 12, 2013)

WOW!

Yeah full vivs can be a bit on the expensive side but they do last a long time if maintained properly.

Check out the DIY Zone for info on building/converting, theres alot of information


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 12, 2013)

Good starter pack you've got there. Word of advice- start the adult enclosure now, he will grow quickly being a young one, and it gives you time to plan it and do it properly without rushing it.

Plenty of help is here if you need it


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks 

Will definitely get onto it as soon as I can.

Must say I am very glad I came across this forum, has been fantastic for different bits of info and getting advice from people who have had alot of experience in being reptile owners


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 12, 2013)

If you need anything don't hesitate to ask and pleease use the 'search' feature on the top right if you have a question, it has probably been answered before  

Welcome to the forum


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks  So far the search feature has been my best friend in recent weeks lol


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 13, 2013)

It's so refreshing seeing a newbie do their research, purchase all thats needed, and then ask further questions! A happy scale baby is a happy scale baby parent! You will have many more snakes in time  enjoy!

Blaze.


----------



## Baturb (Mar 13, 2013)

You will be very happy with a MD, they are beautiful snakes, and the click clack looks great


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Very excited to be picking up my hatchie on Saturday!!


----------



## Baturb (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't forget the photos when you pick up your little one, only a couple more sleeps to go


----------



## Baturb (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you picked up your MD? Got any pics?


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 16, 2013)

Not long got home from the long drive to pick him up 

He is absolutely gorgeous, love him to pieces already. Put him in his click clack and watched him curl up in the hot end and yawn 

View attachment 285488
View attachment 285489


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm glad you're happy with him  

Photo's didn't work by the way :s


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 16, 2013)

View attachment 285494
View attachment 285495


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 16, 2013)

Still cant get them to work :?

Will change my avatar and hopefully that works.

Trying to think of a unique name for him/her (unsure of sex).


----------



## Zeusy (Mar 16, 2013)

Who did you get him/her off? Gorgeous


----------



## Baturb (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad your happy with your new MD, pity pics not working, love looking at MD pics


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 16, 2013)

From a breeder in Adelaide, must say she is fantastic and would highly recommend her. She really knows her stuff and has provided every detail about our hatchie right from when the clutch was laid 

Will try and sort pics out, not sure why they aren't working, i've uploaded the same way i did the ones of click clack :|


----------



## skittles85 (Mar 16, 2013)

View attachment 285498
View attachment 285499


----------

